# DiMasi Opposes Gov.'s Tax Loophole Plan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Patrick Looks To Close 7 Corporate Tax Loopholes_

*BOSTON -- *House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi said Tuesday he opposes Gov. Deval Patrick's proposal to raise hundreds of millions of dollars by closing what he calls "corporate tax loopholes," setting up the new governor for what could be a major legislative battle.

Patrick's budget introduced last month includes $295 million of added revenue in 2008 and $500 million in 2009 from closing seven "tax loopholes." It's a cornerstone of Patrick's plan to pay for things including new police officers and expanded kindergarten programs.

But DiMasi said the House Ways and Means Committee's budget to be released April 11 would not include any new revenue from businesses.

Full Story: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/11305945/detail.html


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

Your or I would need to pay property tax if we owned an antenna for anything and had it on land we owned....why shouldnt telecommunications companys?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> Fleece the rich. Why should they have all the money anyhow, just because they earned it - it's only fair they should share it with those who don't.
> 
> Sound familiar, anyone???


They can fleese the rich if they want,just so long they dont raise my taxes


----------

